# ICD10 Free Practice exams



## rs

Where can you find free sample ICD10 exams?


----------



## zanalee

have you gotten any response? I would like to practice too.


----------



## rosaline

You can go to codingcertification.org


----------



## coderinchrist

I did not see any free practice exams -it looks like you have to purchase the book to have them . Please let me know more about this


----------



## coderinchrist

I did find it thanks for the info


----------



## laurenelizabeth

Where on coding certification.org did you find it?


----------



## lstehman@wellspan.org

*Free Practice Exams*

I don't know about free exams, but there are practice coding exercises on the Independece Blue Cross website.


----------



## amymscott

*ICD 10 Practice*

http://www.ibx.com/pdfs/providers/claims_and_billing/icd_10/icd_10_practice.pdf


----------



## amymscott

http://health-information.advancewe...ical-Skill-Building-for-the-ICD-10-Coder.aspx


----------



## lstehman@wellspan.org

*Practice ICD-10*

justcoding.com has practice exercises, as well as independence blue cross's website.


----------



## kisabell

*free online practice coding  tests*



rs said:


> Where can you find free sample ICD10 exams?



https://justcoding.com/quizzes/category/547

google free practice ICD 10 CM or PCS test
 Good Luck


----------



## daedolos

Any news on this?  I was trying to access my old practice exams with no luck.

Peace
@_*
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Sarahterry416@gmail.com

rs said:


> Where can you find free sample ICD10 exams?


justcodingquizzes.com


----------

